# Pre- Bimmerfest night meet on friday the 11th.......



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

BlackCell said:


> *you may not have to worry about that...
> 
> you know the in-n-out where a lot of people are meeting...
> right there on the corner by it (you cant miss it) is a brushless car wash...so theres no brush...nothing to scratch...
> ...


i wouldn't go there..its machine wash

there is a nice place near Cutter that does hand wash for only 12.99:thumbup:


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

xs3x said:


> *i wouldn't go there..its machine wash
> 
> there is a nice place near Cutter that does hand wash for only 12.99:thumbup: *


Ok, lets have name and address please!


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

its called old fashion car wash..

i don't have the address for it though, but i can tell you the direction!

if you are coming from LA, just exit at La Cumbre, keep on going straight till you reach state street, then turn right..and you'll see it on the right hand side:thumbup:


----------



## Beemin 323 (Mar 3, 2003)

Check out the carwash tread in this section.

Chad


----------



## gogo_ggman (Feb 21, 2003)

328bimma said:


> *yes... Friday 8PM at IN&OUT. i won't have a Bimmer... but my C32 will be there. :eeps:
> 
> Jerry *


OK, thats ehat I'm talking about. in&out sounds good.


----------



## GM3 (Mar 21, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> A couple of years ago an ambitious Cutter Motors
> salesman went over the cliff while demonstrating
> the fine handling of one of our used cars to a prospective
> ...


mike?


----------



## iwannadinanm3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Ey, so wutsup with the pre meet, in n out burger at 8 pm?


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

Does in and out have limited parking?


----------



## Beemin 323 (Mar 3, 2003)

Heres the list of people that i have going so far to the pre-meet @ In N out. 8pm and theres plenty of parking, dont worry. if your not on the list let me know.

Myself- Chad - beemin 323
Jerry- 328 bimma- or MR. C32
Jesse- XS3X
M3turboglb
Blackcell
Ty Vil
Roadsterwench
Keith
gogo_99man
iwannadinanm3
teknic330

* Jerry, wheres the rest of our crew at. I'll post on dtm.

Peace Chad:bigpimp:


----------



## iwannadinanm3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Yeh im most likely gonna go if my friends are down to go, most likely they will be. hopefully the bay bimmerz crew is down too.


----------



## gogo_ggman (Feb 21, 2003)

BTW. FYI. I went up to Santa Barbara this weekend to check out hotel availabilty . The Best Western "Pepper Tree Inn" is the right up the street from Cutter (about 3/8ths of a mile IWG) and is preety nice. the rates are good and they said they "have plenty of rooms open" for the weekend of the 12th. I myself booked one overlooking the pool area:bigpimp:. info is as follows; address,3850 state street,SB,93105
PH; 805-687-5511 or 800-338-0030
web address; [email protected] or  www.sbhotels.com :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

gogo_ggman said:


> *BTW. FYI. I went up to Santa Barbara this weekend to check out hotel availabilty . The Best Western "Pepper Tree Inn" is the right up the street from Cutter (about 3/8ths of a mile IWG) and is preety nice. the rates are good and they said they "have plenty of rooms open" for the weekend of the 12th. I myself booked one overlooking the pool area:bigpimp:. info is as follows; address,3850 state street,SB,93105
> PH; 805-687-5511 or 800-338-0030
> web address; [email protected] or  www.sbhotels.com :thumbup: *


The Pepper Tree is pretty nice indeed.

Very close to Cutter Motors too...


----------



## gogo_ggman (Feb 21, 2003)

!!!WHAT!!!. That darn spell check is on the fritz AGAIN :dunno:


----------



## Roadsterwench (Sep 21, 2002)

gogo_ggman said:


> *!!!WHAT!!!. That darn spell check is on the fritz AGAIN :dunno: *


You shouldn't have said anything. With all the internet-ese in your post, we might have thought "preety" was just your way of pronouncing the word for emphasis.


----------



## gogo_ggman (Feb 21, 2003)

Roadsterwench said:


> *You shouldn't have said anything. With all the internet-ese in your post, we might have thought "preety" was just your way of pronouncing the word for emphasis. *


faic,yckma. How's that for "INTERNET-ESE":yikes:


----------



## Roadsterwench (Sep 21, 2002)

gogo_ggman said:


> *faic,yckma. How's that for "INTRENET-ESE":yikes: *


Only two problems - (1) I'm not familiar with either of those; (2) you misspelled "internet"


----------



## Beemin 323 (Mar 3, 2003)

LOL


----------



## 328bimma (Apr 9, 2002)

the SB crew don't even check the boards anymore i don'tt think... but itz okay... they'll show! we only have this kinda event at SB onces a year! 

Jerry


----------



## gogo_ggman (Feb 21, 2003)

Roadsterwench said:


> *Only two problems - (1) I'm not familiar with either of those; (2) you misspelled "internet" *


  :yikes:  :yikes: That darn spellcheck is killing me:bawling:


----------



## gogo_ggman (Feb 21, 2003)

328bimma said:


> *the SB crew don't even check the boards anymore i don'tt think... but itz okay... they'll show! we only have this kinda event at SB onces a year!
> 
> Jerry *


!!!HA!!! My spellcheck is not the ONLY one (or ONCES) on the fritz. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 328bimma (Apr 9, 2002)

hahaha...... ooooPs... i was on the phone :behead: :banghead:


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

So In and Out in Santa Barbara? at 8pm?

How far is this from Cutter?


----------



## teknic330 (Mar 4, 2003)

Myself- Chad - beemin 323 
Jerry- 328 bimma- or MR. C32 
Jesse- XS3X 
M3turboglb 
Blackcell 
Ty Vil 
Roadsterwench 
Keith 
gogo_99man 
iwannadinanm3 
teknic330-patrick e46er
geduardo e46er


----------



## BlackCell (Mar 11, 2003)

im sorry to say i wont be able to make it.
Im FROM santa barbara, but im on active duty, stationed in Georgia right now, and i was taking leave to come back for Bimmerfest and to see my girl and stuff....
however, due to the 'war', i wont be able to make it. I may be deploying real soon, so i have to be on standby.
Have fun guys and please take a lot of pics! 
Ill be there next year.


----------



## gogo_ggman (Feb 21, 2003)

BlackCell said:


> *im sorry to say i wont be able to make it.
> Im FROM santa barbara, but im on active duty, stationed in Georgia right now, and i was taking leave to come back for Bimmerfest and to see my girl and stuff....
> however, due to the 'war', i wont be able to make it. I may be deploying real soon, so i have to be on standby.
> Have fun guys and please take a lot of pics!
> Ill be there next year. *


Without being to political.....:thumbup:Horay for you. God bless and be safe


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

BlackCell said:


> *im sorry to say i wont be able to make it.
> Im FROM santa barbara, but im on active duty, stationed in Georgia right now, and i was taking leave to come back for Bimmerfest and to see my girl and stuff....
> however, due to the 'war', i wont be able to make it. I may be deploying real soon, so i have to be on standby.
> Have fun guys and please take a lot of pics!
> Ill be there next year. *


Where, Ft. Stewart? Hunter AAB? Ft. Benning?
(been there, done that)


----------



## Beemin 323 (Mar 3, 2003)

Sorry to hear you cant make it, but good luck be safe and Fu*%
them up for us.

Cutter is maybe 3 off ramps away from in n out, maybe a mile or so.

lets keep the list growing, tell everyone that you know to come up early.

Peace Chad:violent:


----------



## foofoo11 (Mar 28, 2003)

gogo_ggman said:


> *BTW. FYI. I went up to Santa Barbara this weekend to check out hotel availabilty . The Best Western "Pepper Tree Inn" is the right up the street from Cutter (about 3/8ths of a mile IWG) and is preety nice. the rates are good and they said they "have plenty of rooms open" for the weekend of the 12th. I myself booked one overlooking the pool area:bigpimp:. info is as follows; address,3850 state street,SB,93105
> PH; 805-687-5511 or 800-338-0030
> web address; [email protected] or  www.sbhotels.com :thumbup: *


I'm also thinking of going up from LA on Friday, about what time are you going up? Maybe we can cruise up together??


----------



## gogo_ggman (Feb 21, 2003)

foofoo11 said:


> *I'm also thinking of going up from LA on Friday, about what time are you going up? Maybe we can cruise up together?? *


I'm not sure just yet.:dunno: An early afternoon departure (about 2pm to 3 pm) would be nice, but things have a habit of happening when I plan that early. So just maybe, I will leave at about 5pm . I figure with traffic and all ,I should get there about 7pm or so


----------



## bimmerguy2006 (Feb 3, 2003)

*when you departing*

I wont be able to make it at 8, but how long are you guys planning on staying at in and out? lemme know cause i want to meet up but i have a dinner to go to in la at 6:00.


----------



## Beemin 323 (Mar 3, 2003)

I'm sure well be there for awhile, chilling. probably go for a drive after awhile. I'm sure if you make it back by 900 or 930 we'll probably still be there.
It just depends on what everyones feeling...
:str8pimpi


----------



## bimmerguy2006 (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm gonna get up to SB as soon as i get out of dinner. my friend will also be taking video for the bimmerfest movie he is making, so hopefully we'll get up there. What is one of your guys' cell numbers, cause if you go on a drive we can meet up even if you guys have left for the "cruise?"


----------



## Beemin 323 (Mar 3, 2003)

I'll give you mine and feel free to call me and i'll tell you where we're at. 805-698-3360

Chad


----------



## DANS540I (Mar 15, 2003)

I'm looking forward to In 'n' Out Friday night. I can probably even convince my wife to go since it's her favorite hamburger joint and she could care less about the cars. 
:loco:


----------



## 328bimma (Apr 9, 2002)

aha... anyone is welcome!  my g/f will probably be there and be bored also.  can't wait for this to happen! 

Jerry


----------



## gogo_ggman (Feb 21, 2003)

dont worry too much about it. If enough girlfriends and wives go, they wont be bored, they will find somthing to "blah blah" about


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

My girlfriend is coming, last year she came and she had lots of fun. I think they'll get along.


----------



## Beemin 323 (Mar 3, 2003)

Bring ladies, what else do we need, bimmers and *****es

:bigpimp:


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

You're local, that's your job to provide them.


----------



## foofoo11 (Mar 28, 2003)

I'm planning on leaving L.A. between 1:30 to 2:30 to beat the traffic...anyone up for a cruise?


----------

